# aliquando sufflaminandus erat



## flicg

Hi - does anyone know what this means?  It comes from Charles Lamb's essay 'Poor Relations': "He [a male poor relation] may require to be repressed sometimes- *aliquando sufflaminandus erat*- but there is no raising her [the female poor relation]."


----------



## Flaminius

Here is the gross:

aliquando sufflaminandus erat
sometimes shouldBeStopped heWas


The phrase means, "sometimes he had to be brought to a halt."

Flaminius


----------



## flicg

Thank you very much!


----------



## autnagrag

Old thread, but I just found the last two words in _Balthazar_, by Lawrence Durrell. From reading the above, I take it to mean he had to be stopped, or he had to be brought to a halt. Thanks to you, Flaminius, for reminding us of the uses of the passive in Latin, if the phrase can be called anything so simple. Various machine translations elsewhere can only digest the final word, to my amusement.

capita Iaponiae -- might that be Hokkaido?


----------



## GlobalStryder

Here is a reference from a 1907 copy of Peer Gynt translated into English.


----------



## exgerman

This is an adptation of a quotation from the elder Seneca ("Haterius noster sufflaminandus est") in the Controversiae.  Ben Jonson applied to Shakespeare. Wm Hazlitt picked it up and popularized it in the 19th century. and it was widely used by a long line of 19th century authors after him.


----------



## flicg

exgerman said:


> This is an adptation of a quotation from the elder Seneca ("Haterius noster sufflaminandus est") in the Controversiae.  Ben Jonson applied to Shakespeare. Wm Hazlitt picked it up and popularized it in the 19th century. and it was widely used by a long line of 19th century authors after him.



Interesting, thanks.  The passage from Jonson, for those interested, is here: 'Shakespeare' from 'Timber, Or Discoveries' by Ben Jonson (1620-1635)


----------

